# just walking



## ehanes7612 (Sep 6, 2011)

a person starts at point P, walks one mile south, one mile east and one mile north and arrives back at point P..besides the north pole where else can this happen?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2011)

A mountain top?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 6, 2011)

north south east west denote directions on the plane of earth, a mtn top adds a new direction ...so...nope


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2011)

1 mile north from the south pole.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 7, 2011)

NYEric said:


> 1 mile north from the south pole.


That seems like the likely answer but something tells me this is a trick question!:evil:
On a small triangular island.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 7, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> That seems like the likely answer but something tells me this is a trick question!:evil:
> On a small triangular island.



TIPS:the earth is spherical not flat; south, east, north, west are directional vectors that are correspondingly 90 degrees to each other..if you were on a triangular island (that didnt surround the south or north pole), and you went one mile south , one mile east and one mile north you would still be east of your origin


----------



## John Boy (Sep 7, 2011)

...leaves us with the centre of the planet...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 7, 2011)

John Boy said:


> ...leaves us with the centre of the planet...



how would that work?


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Sep 7, 2011)

On an ice-floe floating westwards?


----------



## Clark (Sep 7, 2011)

Still working on 1 + 1= 3.


----------



## Hera (Sep 7, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> a person starts at point P, walks one mile south, one mile east and one mile north and arrives back at point P..besides the north pole where else can this happen?[/Q
> 
> On my treadmill, turned three directions.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2011)

I was thinking that moving east, at the south pole, is really going in a circle!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 7, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I was thinking that moving east, at the south pole, is really going in a circle!




http://makezine.com/images/06/onemilesouth.html


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2011)

So, I was right. (mostly)


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 7, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap: Congrats Eric!


----------



## Hera (Sep 7, 2011)

Doh! :crazy:


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Sep 10, 2011)

According to my son the point at which the circumference of a circle would be 1 mile is 839.52 ft from the South Pole.
He likes to know these things..... & couldn't resist the challenge of working it out.


----------



## koshki (Sep 10, 2011)

The Bermuda Triangle?


----------



## koshki (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh, duh, I didn't realize there was a second page to this thread...


----------



## Marc (Sep 11, 2011)

I've found another answer

[YOUTUBE]BQw1tsgrJOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chrismende (Sep 11, 2011)

Anywhere pretty flat?


----------



## chrismende (Sep 11, 2011)

OhboyamIsleepy! I didn't even notice the three points vs. four in your question!
Goodnight, all: I'll read the answers tomorrow.


----------

